# État des lieux



## Jarlo

Hola a todos

j'aimerais traduire "Etat des lieux". C'est assez difficile de trouver l'équivalent sachant que ça ne se fait pas en Espagne.

Je ne pense pas que ça se traduise littéralement par "Estado de los lugares"...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## yserien

Voyons, en Espagne comme partout ailleurs lorsque vous quittez un appartement loué, on fait une inspection des lieux pour verifier leur état. Ne pas le faire....vous risquez trouver une surprise.En France en majuscules, Etat des Lieux,parce que au préalable un document inventerié a été rédigé.


----------



## Jarlo

yserien said:


> Voyons, en Espagne comme partout ailleurs lorsque vous quittez un appartement loué, on fait une inspection des lieux pour verifier leur état. Ne pas le faire....vous risquez trouver une surprise.En France en majuscules, Etat des Lieux,parce que au préalable un document inventerié a été rédigé.


 
Et pourtant, des surprises, il y en a beaucoup...Si tu es Espagnol, tu devrais savoir que ce n'est pas obligatoire en Espagne.

Donc, as-tu une idée de la traduction de cette expression ?

Merci.


----------



## mickaël

Hola

Dans mon dictionnaire Robert&Collins, ils donnent *estado del inmueble*. Mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, attends d'autres avis.

Saludos


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo tampoco conozco el término exacto, pero se pueden intentar opciones que todo el mundo entienda, no sé;
"verificación del estado de la propiedad", 
"inventario y revisión del estado de la vivienda", 
"evaluación de daños causados por el inquilino", si es al irse,

No se me ocurre nada mejor por ahora, lo siento.

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Jarlo said:


> Et pourtant, des surprises, il y en a beaucoup...Si tu es Espagnol, tu devrais savoir que ce n'est pas obligatoire en Espagne.
> 
> Donc, as-tu une idée de la traduction de cette expression ?
> 
> Merci.


Il n'èxiste pas une phrase consacrée. Mais inspection de l'état des lieux,inventaire, dommages etc, je peux t'assurer c'est obligatoire, voyons,quand même il faut surveiller ses proprietés.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

El diccionario jurídico (de Ferreras y Zonana) :

Etat des lieux: 
- Acta acreditativa de la vivienda (document)
- Estado de la vivienda (degré d'usure)
- Inventario de la vivienda (inventaire)

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Tendrías que poner un poco de contexto, Jarlo.

Pero a veces se puede traducir por *estado de situación*.


----------



## Jarlo

totor said:


> Tendrías que poner un poco de contexto, Jarlo.
> 
> Pero a veces se puede traducir por *estado de situación*.


 
La plupart du temps, on en parle dans le domaine de l'immobilier.

Merci pour toutes vos propositions.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> - Estado de la vivienda (degré d'usure)



En ese caso, creo que la más apropiada es la sugerida por Gévy.


----------



## Jarlo

totor said:


> En ese caso, creo que la más apropiada es la sugerida por Gévy.


 
Si, creo también.

He visto también la expressión "peritaje de vivienda"...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Peritaje es valoracion de un experto (externo, normalmente), tenlo en cuenta


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Gracias, una última pregunta ¿como traducirias _Etat des lieux?
contexto:
_ Etat des lieux du degré de la concentration des entreprises dans le secteur des médias en France


----------



## josepbadalona

significa algo como "inventario"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Etat des lieux"= estado/situación de la vivienda/local cuando se hace el inventario al inicio y al final del alquiler por ej.
Aquí no encaja ni estado ni situación. 

Es mejor "inventario" propuesto por josepbadalona.


----------



## yserien

Sí, pero es que el inventario es una mera lista de los objetos y el estado/situación sería una descripción general de TODA la vivienda/local.


----------



## josepbadalona

En este caso, no se trata de vivienda/muebles sino de concentración de empresas ...


----------



## xikketa

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola a todos:

Ya sé que este post ha salido varias veces, pero ninguna de las traduciones que he encontrado me sirven. Estoy traduciendo un texto y me aparece "état des lieux" como título de una documento, donde se muestran varios datos y numeros sobre el maltrato de mujeres. 

Había pensado en "situación de los hechos". No se si corresponde. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## rotor

Hola,

Yo sugiero: _estado de la situación_


----------



## xikketa

muchas gracias!


----------



## washywa

¿Y si se refiere a lieu como lugar y significa estado del lugar de la escena del maltrato?
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## yserien

En mi experiencia l'état des lieux es un inventario del estado del inmueble alquilado y sus pertenencias en el momento actual y del mismo cuando se alquiló. "Se observan arañazos en las paredes,una puerta interior con señales de haber sido golpeada,una persiana que no baja,un grifo del fregadero roto.....que cuando el arrendatario firmó l'état des lieux con fecha de...y de....no figuraban y de los cuales debe hacerse responsable.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por lo que entiendo, se trata aquí de un informe en el que probablemente aparecen estadísticas que aclaran la situación en la que se encuentra el maltrato a las mujeres.

Yo diría: *balance de la situación*.


----------



## xikketa

Vaya!

Qué rápidos sois! Gracias por las respuestas. 
Creo que en mi texto se podría aplicar _balance de la situación_, o _estado de la situación_. Ya que son estadísticas mundiales, así que no se refiere al 'lugar' en sí, sino al balance, estadística o informe.

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas y por la rapidez!


----------



## Nirvosis

se puede utilizar Estado de los Lugares en caso de accidentes por ejemplo


----------



## patpol

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola !! estoy leyendo uan reseña de un libro compilado por Roland Gori, B Cassin y C LAval LA frase por la q pregunto, dice "Les contributeurs, psychanalystes, enseignants, médecins, psychologues, chercheurs, dressent un état des lieux et une analyse dans chacun de leur domaine"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería "hacer/elaborar un inventario".


----------



## Cenimurcia

solemos usar "dresser / faire un état des lieux" cuando vamos a alquilar un piso (o cualquier otra cosa), consiste en hacer un inventario de todo lo que hay dentro y de determinar en qué estado está.


----------



## patpol

Gracias por la ayuda !!


----------



## lm064

A pesar de todas las propuestas más arriba mencionadas, no encuentro una que me convenga. 

El contexto es el de una contratación de diseño y construcción para un equipamiento.La empresa contratadora especifica la claúsula siguiente para con el proveedor: 

"**** établira avec **** un *état des lieux* de sortie de travaux."
Opción a) "**** establecerá con **** una *valoración *de fin de obra".  
Opción b) "**** establecerá con **** un *inventario y revisión* de fin de obra".
Opción c) "**** establecerá con **** una *evaluación *de fin de obra".
Opción d) "**** establecerá con **** un *control* de fin de obra".

Peritación/Peritaje no lo incluye porque me parece salirse un poco del marco. Y bueno hay más opciones parecidas a "control".

Se agradece cualquier comentario.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, después de darle algunas vueltas, yo propongo: ...se establecerá con un *acta de conformidad* de fin de obra. O también: ...se establecerá con la consiguiente *certificación* de fin de obra.


----------



## lm064

Gracias Jaime,

me quedo con "*certificación* de fin de obra", veo que es precisamente de lo que se trata.

Un saludo.


----------



## Li_lin

Cómo traduciríais entonces en una cláusula de contrato de arrendamiento,
...Donner et accepter tous congés,  " dresser tous états de lieux et recolements" , fixer toutes indemnités...

Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Li-Lin:

A la vista de todo lo dicho y propuesto a lo largo de este hilo, ¿qué pondrías tú? Porque ya sabes que tienes que dar tu propuesta de traducción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Li_lin

...Donner et accepter tous congés,  " dresser tous états de lieux et recolements" , fixer toutes indemnités...

  redactar el inventario de la vivienda y realizar las comprobaciones pertinentes (?), determinar las indemnizaciones...


----------



## Paquita

Li_lin said:


> ya que no creo que congé hiciese referencia a permiso e.



Hace referencia a esto: − _P. méton._ Note écrite signifiant qu'on met un terme à une location.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/congé
Supongo que esto te basta para entender la frase ahora. De no ser el caso, deberás abrir otro hilo; igual pasa con la otra palabra dudosa para que la discusión quede centrada en la duda inicial.  Gracias.


----------



## gznova

J'ai fait moi même plusieures fois l'état des lieux en Espagne dans une résidence d'étudiants, et on appelait cela "inventario".


----------



## Paneque

Hola a todos,
en el caso de las viviendas he visto que algunos sugerís "inventario", pero creo que el "état des lieux" es algo más específico al incluir información sobre el estado de las cosas (que me corrijan los francófonos si me equivoco).

¿Qué os parece "inventario evaluativo/ descriptivo"? No sé cómo darle el matiz que me falta... inventario a secas creo que se queda corto para état des lieux.

Gracias!!


----------



## gznova

Efectivamente, un «état des lieux» incluye el grado de usura de la vivienda (puede haber manchas en las paredes, en una mesa, etc.), pero es que en España también ocurre lo mismo.
Un saludo.


----------

